# Four bunnies need homes: Transport from AL to NY Aug 26-28!



## RandomWiktor (Aug 3, 2014)

I have four rabbits currently available for adoption who will have the opportunity to be transported from AL to NY at the end of the month. Stops can be made along the way, and with adoption commitment in the Tri-State area, they can also be placed in early September pending arrangements with the transporter. Please consider any of these bunnies; they are all young to middle-aged males, will be neutered by next week, and at least two are awesome candidates to bond with other rabbits.






"Cal" - animal control stray from Cheaha Regional. Young male, will be neutered after 8/15. Very inquisitive.





"Jaime" - animal control surrender from Tuscaloosa Metro. Young male, will be neutered after 8/15. Super friendly and loves other bunnies - perfect House Rabbit candidate.





"Tyrion" - animal control surrender from Tuscaloosa Metro. Middle-aged male, will be neutered after 8/15. Friendly and bold.





"Theo" - stray from Duncanville. Young male, appears to be either neutered or cryptorchid. Currently suffering abscessed feet and very underweight; will only be on transport if approved rescue org is found; please share with RABBIT RESCUES.

Adoption applications can be emailed to [email protected].


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2014)

ray:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Aug 20, 2014)

Jaime and Tyrion still need homes! The transport leaves Aug 26th.


----------



## randikittybun (Aug 24, 2014)

Are you able to bring Jaime and Tyrian to MA, RI, or CT? Is there an adoption fee?


----------

